# Frösche am Teich, wie bring ich die hinein?



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Ich hab ja einen neuen Gartenteich. 
Ich werde im Mai einen Schwarm Moderrlieschen aussetzen, aus eigener Zucht!   
Zudem möchte ich dass auch ein paar __ Frösche kommen.  :!: 

Der Teich liegt auf einem erhöhten Terrain. Da das Erdreich um mein Haus wurde aufgeschüttet, so liegt des Grundstück etzwa 1,5m höher als die Umgebung. Das Hindernis für die Frösche wird die Kachelsteinen-Mauer sein.

 
Können die Frösche dieses Hindernis überwinden, wenn diese Hin und Her wandern?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Also "Leich" in den Teich tun hier eigentlich fast alle!   
Von Gartenteich zu Gartenteich ist das nicht strafbar, denk ich.

Ich hab nur bedenken mit dem Höhenunterschied der 1,5 m hohen Mauer!

Es hat viele Gartenteiche in der Nähe, auch noch mit anderen Tieren drin, ausser Fröschen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Nein, der Teich selber ist nicht direkt bei der Mauer (ca 3 meter vom Teich weg), aber wenn der Frosch kommt oder geht muss er die Mauer überwinden!  :? 

******************************************************

Stell Dir vor, jemand reinigt seinen Teich. Dann ist er ja Massenmörder!

Ne, und wenn jemand den Teich nicht mehr möchte und wieder Rasen sähen oder ein Swimmingpool bauen will.   

Dann wären hier in der Schweiz sehr viele  hinter Gitter, nicht wahr.
Besonders auch die Gärtner unserer Region! 

******************************************************


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

*.....*

Also Rolando .... tse tse ... Amphibien fallen unter Artenschutz ... und Nichtwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht, dies ist in der Schweiz genauso ... __ Frösche sollen von selbst kommen und nicht eingesetzt werden. 
Wenn keine Gewässer in der Nähe sind wird es wohl auch nix werden mit denen, denn dann kommen keine.

Eingesetzte Tier (kein Laich) bleiben meist auch nur eine Saison und dann sind sie wieder weg. Ausserdem (so war es bei mir) haben sie sich aus dem Hauptteich in den Pflanzenfilter zurückgezogen. Von daher mögen sie zumindest bei mir keine Fische in ihrer Nähe ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Ja, aber dann müsste ja einer, der den Gartenteich zuschütten lässt und ein Swimming-Pool daraus baut, hinter Gitter. Da sterben viele Tiere.

Bei uns ist ein neues Gesetz (Schweiz) in Kraft getreten, wo Tiere Menschen gleichstellt. (zum Teil zumindest!)
Wenn Du zum Bsp. den Hund des Nachbaren tötest, ist dies keine "Sache (Hund)" mehr.
Das wäre Heute in unserem Land MORD! Nicht mehr Sachbeschädigung.

Wie ist das wohl bei Kleintieren? Hmmmm...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Kleine Korrektur : Todschlag sollte es heissen, nicht Mord!  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Rolando,

ich will die Diskussion bezüglich Tierquälerei etc. nicht fortführen, dazu gibt es in den anderen Foren schon zuviel Beiträge davon, die eskaliert sind ....

Jeder muss es mit sich selbst ausmachen, wie er zu Dingen wie "Teich zuschütten" steht. Derjenige, der dies tut, ist meines Erachtens zu verurteilen und zu bestrafen, wenn er keine geeigneten Massnahmen zur Tierrettung trifft. Schliesslich müssen wir hier auf dem Planet noch länger leben ..... denn unsere Erde ist angewiesen, auch kleine "Biotope" zu erhalten, wenn man sie sich schon angeschafft hat und rein aus zeitmodischen Gründen gewesen ist.

Man sollte auch nicht nur an den Teich denken, wenn er weg ist. Denke wir an die restlichen Tiere, denen die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen wird, was ist mit denen ? Wie du siehst, es ist ein Kreislauf, der geschlossen bleiben muss, sonst geht es denen wie den Dinos ... irgendwann waren sie weg, ausgestorben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Jo, besser so!

Wir wolln nicht Streiten hier, sonden friedlich bleiben!     :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

* Frösche*

Hallo,

also wenn, dann kommen die Tiere von ganz alleine. Bei mir ist es so, das die __ Kröten und die Frösche nur zur Laichzeit erscheinen. Wenn diese Zeit vorrüber ist, verschwinden die Tiere wieder.

Mir ist schon klar, das sich viele Teichbesitzer Kröten und Frösche am Teich wünschen, das macht ihn ja gerade erst richtig interessant. Doch man muss der Natur ihren lauf lassen. Warte doch mal ab, wenn die Tiere deinen Teich einmal gesichtet haben, kommen sie bestimmt. Schlieslich ist ja ein großteil der Amphibien auf die künstlich angelegten "Ausweichteich" angewiesen, um überhaupt noch überleben zu können.

Den Tipp mit dem Brett find ich genial. Probiers do einfach aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Hy



> Mir ist schon klar, das sich viele Teichbesitzer __ Kröten und __ Frösche am Teich wünschen, das macht ihn ja gerade erst richtig interessant. Doch man muss der Natur ihren lauf lassen. Warte doch mal ab, wenn die Tiere deinen Teich einmal gesichtet haben, kommen sie bestimmt. Schlieslich ist ja ein großteil der Amphibien auf die künstlich angelegten "Ausweichteich" angewiesen, um überhaupt noch überleben zu können.



denke ich auch
in unserem Teich hatte sich letztes Jahr auch ein Frosch verirrt,und nun mit dem strengen Winter habe ich geglaubt dass er nicht wiederkommt,aber denkste
vor 2 Wochen ist er wieder im Teich herumgeschwommen,wie er in unseren Teich gefunden hat (keine Ahnung) nun sitzt er jeden Tag unter einem Quellstein bis es dunkel wird,es scheint ihm angeblich hier gut zu gefallen.

gruss

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

* Frösche*

Hallo reiner,

tolles Statment! Hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt. Ich hatte zwar in Biologie ne 1, aber das ein Frosch nicht schlucken kann, war mir neu.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

*Lehrstoff*

Hi Reiner!

Oh doch! Wir haben den Frosch, die Kröte, die Fische und so weiter ausführlich behandelt!!!!
Wir mussten sogar einen Frosch auseinandernehmen (Präperat) Das war eglich. Man hat uns auch gezeigt, wie ein Karpfen geschlachtet wird.
Aber ich hab die Tiere lieber Lebend wie Tod


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

*Bio*

Hi Reiner,

ihr habt aber auch Sachen gemacht.... Na wenigsten hat man was dabei gelernt. Ich kann mir jetzt einen Fisch "innerlich" Vorstellen, was andere nicht können. Dieser Intensive Biounterricht, ist sehr von Vorteil für mein/unser Hobby gewesen.

In welchen Buch, hast du das gelesen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Hy reiner



> __ Frösche überwintern im Teich (unter Wasser) und leben auch ständig im oder am Teich (Wasser).



da im Winter die Teiche oft für Wochen zugefroren sind kommt der Frosch ja nicht an die Wasseroberfläche um Luft zu holen,wie lange kann denn ein Frosch unter Wasser bleiben ohne Sauerstoffzufuhr?



> Der Frosch braucht das Wasser, weil ernämlich nicht trinken kann. Er kann nichts herunterschlucken. Darum hockt er ständig im Wasser um seinem Körper Flüssigkeit zuzuführen.



das herunterschlucken muss du mir mal erklären................  
wie nimmt der Frosch denn Nahrung zu sich?

danke

gruss

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Hy reiner    (Froschkönig)

Danke

gruss

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2003)

* Frösche*

Hi an alle!

als ich gestern an meinem Schuppen rungewerkelt habe, habe ich ständig ein Quaken gehört. Ich hab den ganzen Teich abgesucht und nichts gefunden. Doch nach einiger Zeit sah ich einen Frosch in kleinen Steinhöhle meines Teichrandes. Man war der Süß *zwincker*

Als ist also jetzt auch das erste jahr, wo sich wieder ein Frosch angesiedelt hat, verstehen kanns ich auch, dort wo gebaut wird, fühl ich mich auch nicht wohl! Aber nun, da sich der Teich, immer besser entwickelt, scheinen sich die Tiere wohlzu fühlen.

Also noch mal: Viel Geduld mitbringen, die Tiere kommen von ganz alleine!

@reiner: Danke für den Buchtipp, ich werde mich mal trum kümmern.


----------

